# German citizenship



## iva (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm a female with a female partner who is a German citizen. We currently live in the US but we will be moving to Germany later this year. We have a civil union here and we plan to get a "civil union" (eingetragene Lebenspartnerschaft) once we are in Germany too. Does someone know how long will it take for me to become a German citizen? Do German laws allow you to become a citizen if you are a same sex "married" couple?


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

iva said:


> I'm a female with a female partner who is a German citizen. We currently live in the US but we will be moving to Germany later this year. We have a civil union here and we plan to get a "civil union" (eingetragene Lebenspartnerschaft) once we are in Germany too. Does someone know how long will it take for me to become a German citizen? Do German laws allow you to become a citizen if you are a same sex "married" couple?




Hello 

Basically, the same rules apply as to any other married couple - same sex or not.

You need to be legally resident in Germany for a minimum of three years and your 'Lebenspartnerschaft' has to have been registered for at least two years.

Aside from that, all the basic requirements apply, e.g. full time employment (the amount you earn is secondary), passing the language and citizenship test, etc.


----------



## vronchen (Jan 26, 2012)

you should also consider that you need to renounce your current citizenship if you want to get the German one. Germany does not allow dual citizenship (unless for some cases where both citizenship were acquired at birth, I believe)


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

vronchen said:


> you should also consider that you need to renounce your current citizenship if you want to get the German one. Germany does not allow dual citizenship (unless for some cases where both citizenship were acquired at birth, I believe)


This is not the case if you hold an EU citizenship or if the country of original citizenship simply does not accept renunciations. 

Best to check that beforehand


----------

